
Hall effect becomes viscous in graphene - thedday
https://phys.org/news/2019-02-hall-effect-viscous-graphene.html
======
mgsouth
I'll upvote any article that contains the term "electron hydrodynamics".

More seriously, it's the viscosity of electron flow which is fascinating. "In
previous work, our group found that electron flow in graphene can have a
viscosity as high as 0.1 m2s-1, which is 100 times higher than that of honey"
[0]

 _Science_ article to which this press release refers:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2019/02/27/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2019/02/27/science.aau0685)

[2016] _Science_ article by same team, which examines electron flow viscosity
in graphene; includes cites of earlier viscosity work:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/351/6277/1055](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/351/6277/1055)

[0] Huh - copying from phys.org automatically adds this to the selected text:
"Read more at: http s://phys.org/news/..."

